
Former President George W. Bush, Live At Facebook HQ [video] - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/facebook-bush-facebush/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
baddox
Is it just me, or is the stammering I remember from his presidency entirely
gone now? He was perfectly eloquent before becoming President as well:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvknGT8W5jA&t=0m18s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvknGT8W5jA&t=0m18s)

 _edit: he did say "colonializer" in this video_

~~~
rradu
He's a lot more relaxed--he doesn't have to watch what he says anymore, since
pundits aren't analyzing his every word.

Though I didn't like him as a president, Bush always seemed to me like a guy
you'd want to hang out with and have a couple of beers.

~~~
lenley
I never got that analogy considering Bush said he doesn't drink alcohol.

~~~
rradu
In my head he does. Regardless, the point stands: he seems like a fun guy to
hang out with and I think he showed it in this interview.

------
siculars
Say what you will about G.W.B. But the man has charisma and he's damn funny.

------
djacobs
On Wikileaks: "I think loyalty ... to the greater good, not to a person ... is
of utmost important" (my paraphrase of what he said).

Yep, I still don't like him.

Actually, this was really the only part of the interview where I really didn't
like him.

------
Mithrandir
[http://www.livestream.com/facebookguests/video?clipId=pla_0d...](http://www.livestream.com/facebookguests/video?clipId=pla_0da9c42f-9499-4c60-8069-e306dd089fc3)

------
gnufs
Linking to a URL with Feedburner args may not be the best idea.

